# Works wonders!!!



## Scottsman

I wish more people would believe it works. I don't talk about it cause folks mostly look at you like you are from Mars.


----------



## ruthiesbees

would you mind sharing where on your hip joint your were stung? I am considering this for my arthritis and plan to do it myself.


----------



## CaBees

wished it worked. I have severe arthritis in my foot from an injury and about a month ago stupidly got stung 3 times right where the arthritis is. It blew up like a balloon and ached for days. Maybe not enough room to allow swelling? I've been stung muliple times in my hands which are also arthritic...did nothing to help. Maybe that is why people don't really believe. But I do believe we all react differently to different things and anything is possible!


----------



## jredburn

Apitherapy is one of those alternative methods that depends a lot on what you believe. If you have faith in the proceedure it will probably work and vice versa. It works about the same as a Dr giving you a placebo.


----------



## christopher

Thats hardly true. i sting my knee when it pops and the result is no popping. purely mechanical--works every time. microstings work great on crowsfeet too. just saying


----------



## bevy's honeybees

A few months ago I had shoulder joint pain that had been going on for several weeks. I did a sting treatment with 2 stings on my upper arm, then about 5 days later another single sting, right at the shoulder joint, and the same 5 days after that. 
I've had no pain since then. I used a medical clamp/forceps to hold the bee to where I wanted to be stung. I think you can get them in fishing supply stores as they are used to remove hooks from fish' mouths.


----------



## julysun

I have a son-in-law that is a real pain. He followed me around a hive in his back yard. Several of the girls hit him betwixt the eyeballs. He in no longer a pain, around the bee yard. opcorn:


----------



## heaflaw

julysun said:


> I have a son-in-law that is a real pain. He followed me around a hive in his back yard. Several of the girls hit him betwixt the eyeballs. He in no longer a pain, around the bee yard. opcorn:


Good one.


----------



## max2

julysun said:


> I have a son-in-law that is a real pain. He followed me around a hive in his back yard. Several of the girls hit him betwixt the eyeballs. He in no longer a pain, around the bee yard. opcorn:


Love it!


----------

